# 3 months....



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Hugs....


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

There are no words.As Gunners mom said big hugs & prayers


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Ash24 said:


> It's been 3 months since I lost my sweet Vinny to a liver shunt, and it has not gotten easier at all. I wish there was something to do to make the pain easier. I miss my boy so much!!!! I know it only hurts so much because I loved him SO MUCH. I love you Vin bear!!!!


Ash, I wish there is a magic formula for all of us. But unfortunately it is all left to the time to run its course. I am sorry it still hurts so much. Traveling that road for almost a year now and it still hurts some days more than the others. But like you said, it all comes from love and we couldn't love them more than we do.
Hugs to you.
BTW Vinny was beautiful.


----------



## riley2012 (Apr 25, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss, we were there just 5 days ago.

They def. have a special way of touching our lifes that only they know how.

Run free Vinny. Say hi to Riley for us at the bridge.


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

Ash, I'm at the same place too. Sending you hugs.
They are truly a very special breed, their presence never leaves us. Their love engulfed us.
Sometimes when I close my eyes I can still feel how wonderful it was to hug and cuddle them and I'm sure you can too. We are all sailing in the same boat together. Luv maggsd x


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So sorry for your loss! I know that your heart feels broken. Vinny was a beautiful boy.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Hugs. It's so hard to lose those we love.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

We also know exactly how you're feeling  it's just so hard to deal with. Maggsd is right, goldens really are such a special breed. We've lost dogs in the past but the pain of losing Daisy has been unbearable to deal with. 

Your Vinny was gorgeous! He's free from his pain now and will be having the time of his life at the bridge with lots of new friends. It doesn't make your pain any less but you know he's not suffering anymore.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ash*

Ash

I am SO VERY SORRY about Vinny-I know my Smooch and Snobear are playing with him!


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

My heart aches right along with you and all the others that are missing their fur babies so much. They leave such a void, because they were such a HUGE part of our lives. It takes awhile to get a balance in our lives again. So much of our day revolved around their needs, their companionship and love. They were a gift! Many hugs for you and all of us trying to get through this!


----------

